# Persian: کم vs اندک



## saalik

Which of the following is correct: فارسی کمی می دانم or فارسی اندکی می دانم


----------



## curious boy

They both mean the same and they are correct. The only difference is that I think اندکی is a bit more formal.


----------



## mominh9900

Is there an ezaafe after فارسی? For example
faarsi-e andaki mi daanam
faarsi-e kami mi daanam


----------



## curious boy

yes, but actually it is: farsi-ye andaki mi danam.


----------



## PersoLatin

mominh9900 said:


> Is there an ezaafe after فارسی? For example
> faarsi-e andaki mi daanam
> faarsi-e kami mi daanam


There is no ezâfé, this is how it is pronounced: 'Fârsi andaki/kami midânam', ezâfé is always added for a purpose, e.g. here, dast*e* man - hand *of *mine (my hand), but in your example there's no need for it, if you think about it.


----------



## mominh9900

curious boy said:


> yes, but actually it is: farsi-ye andaki mi danam.



Perhaps it isn't an ezaafe. Perhaps it is actually فارسی یک اندکی می دانم, but the word یک is pronounced without ک?


----------



## PersoLatin

If that were the case, you would be mixing colloquial with formal/literary registers i.e. يه for يك and مى دانم, which is not at all advisable, you can say: فارسى يه كمى ميدونم but you cant use اندك is this example, as it is formal/literary.


----------



## mominh9900

Oh, I see.


----------



## curious boy

PersoLatin said:


> There is no ezâfé, this is how it is pronounced: 'Fârsi andaki/kami midânam', ezâfé is always added for a purpose, e.g. here, dast*e* man - hand *of *mine (my hand), but in your example there's no need for it, if you think about it.


I think you read this sentence another way. you read it: "farsi, andaki mi danam" that can be changed to "andaki farsi mi danam" but I read it "farsi-ye andaki mi danam". I don't know why you think there is no ezafe because it's always like that for example: "saat-e zibayi daram"
(I have a beautiful clock) or "man baraye ou bastani-ye khoshmazze-i dorost kardam"(I made a delicious ice cream for him/her)


----------



## PersoLatin

curious boy said:


> I think you read this sentence another way. you read it: "farsi, andaki mi danam" that can be changed to "andaki farsi mi danam" but I read it "farsi-ye andaki mi danam". I don't know why you think there is no ezafe because it's always like that for example: "saat-e zibayi daram"
> (I have a beautiful clock) or "man baraye ou bastani-ye khoshmazze-i dorost kardam"(I made a delicious ice cream for him/her)


I agree with using ezáfé in "sáat*e* zibáyi dáram" and your other examples, you can certainly say, "fársiy*e* man xub ast" or "bá fársiy*e* besyár xubi sohbat mikonad", and also "u bá fársiy*e* kami ké dárad ...".

In the case of the OP, it would also work, only as part of a longer sentence e.g.: "bá fársiy*e* andaki *ké *midánam...", but not as it is. Maybe this what you mean: fársi yé kami midunam فارسى يه كمى ميدونم but not with 'andak'.


----------



## curious boy

PersoLatin said:


> "sáat*e* zibáyi dáram""fársiy*e* man xub ast""bá fársiy*e* andaki *ké *midánam..."


what is the difference between those sentences and"farsiye andaki mi danam"? what's your reason for not using ezafe in this sentence?


----------



## PersoLatin

curious boy said:


> what is the difference between those sentences and"farsiye andaki mi danam"? what's your reason for not using ezafe in this sentence?


Ok curious boy, you have got me  technically there's no difference, but that doesn't make that sentence usable, as it is. On its own, "fársiye andaki midánam" could *only* work as an answer to: "چقدر فارسی میدانید/how much Persian do you know?", if we lived in classical times but not in modern Persian.


----------



## mominh9900

PersoLatin said:


> Ok curious boy, you have got me  technically there's no difference, but that doesn't make that sentence usable, as it is. On its own, "fársiye andaki midánam" could *only* work as an answer to: "چقدر فارسی میدانید/how much Persian do you know?", if we lived in classical times but not in modern Persian.



If someone asked me چقدر فارسی میدانید؟ and I wanted to say "I know a little Persian" which would be better:

faarsi kami mi daanam
or
faarsi andaki mi daanam


----------



## curious boy

PersoLatin said:


> On its own, "fársiye andaki midánam" could *only* work as an answer to: "چقدر فارسی میدانید/how much Persian do you know?", if we lived in classical times but not in modern Persian.


I still don't agree. It is not just the answer to that question. for example someone asks: فارسیت خوبه؟ or فارسی بلدی؟ then if you want to answer it with "andaki" which is hardly ever used in speaking, you would say: "na, farsiye andaki mi danam"


----------



## Treaty

Both _faarsi-ye kami_ and _faarsi kami_ are correct but they have almost opposite meanings. The first expression is negative implying the lack of knowledge. The second one is positive indicating a basic though fair knowledge of Persian (it is like the difference between "little" and "a little"). It is more common to use _kam _as an adverb for the first meaning:  _faarsi kam mi-daanam_.

Considering at least three levels of formality - informal spoken, formal spoken and formal written - اندک belongs somewhere between the last two. This means it is not usually used in talking even formally. So, it is better to use کم.


----------



## curious boy

mominh9900 said:


> If someone asked me چقدر فارسی میدانید؟ and I wanted to say "I know a little Persian" which would be better:
> 
> faarsi kami mi daanam
> or
> faarsi andaki mi daanam


since it is in speaking, it would be easier to answer with the first sentence. And there should be a ezafe after "farsi"


----------



## curious boy

Treaty said:


> Both _faarsi-ye kami_ and _faarsi kami_ are correct but they have almost opposite meanings. The first expression is negative implying the lack of knowledge. The second one is positive indicating a basic though fair knowledge of Persian (it is like the difference between "little" and "a little"). It is more common to use _kam _as an adverb for the first meaning: _faarsi kam mi-daanam_.


what you said is true. but it seems you've misunderstood something. the sentence is not فارسی یه کمی می دانم ,it is فارسی کمی می دانم (if I want to show you the exact pronunciation it would be فارسیه کمی/اندکی می دانم )


----------



## PersoLatin

mominh9900 said:


> If someone asked me چقدر فارسی میدانید؟ and I wanted to say "I know a little Persian" which would be better:
> 
> faarsi kami mi daanam
> or
> faarsi andaki mi daanam


faarsi kami midaanam
kami faarsi midaanam,
or simply 'yek kam', as you don't need to repeat 'faarsi'


----------



## Treaty

curious boy said:


> what you said is true. but it seems you've misunderstood something. the sentence is not فارسی یه کمی می دانم ,it is فارسی کمی می دانم (if I want to show you the exact pronunciation it would be فارسیه کمی/اندکی می دانم )


I've not misunderstood. I just never attach ezaafe to the previous word in the transliteration:
فارسیِ = faarsi-ye or faarsi-e
فارسیه = faarsie (whatever that means)
فارسی یه = faarsi ye


----------



## curious boy

What I meant was the first one (فارسیِ = faarsi-ye or faarsi-e). could you please tell us what your idea about using ezafe after the word "farsi" in this sentence is: فارسی اندکی می دانم .


----------



## Treaty

I just wrote in my other post. When we use ezaafe, it means "I know little Persian". However, without ezaafe, it means "I know _a_ little Persian".


----------



## PersoLatin

Alternative transliteration, to reduce confusion:
فارسیِ = Faarsiye (Faarsiye man my Persian)
فارسیه = Faarsiyé (un doxtaré اون دختره)
فارسی یه = Faarsi yé (Faarsi yek)

To get é, press Ctrl-Alt-e, on a normal qwerty keyboard.


----------



## Treaty

PersoLatin said:


> To get é, press Ctrl-Alt-e, on a normal qwerty keyboard.


Not on every keyboards but the European ones (in case of English, on the UK keyboards).


----------



## PersoLatin

^ So not available on US, Australian & New Zealand keyboards?


----------



## eskandar

PersoLatin said:


> ^ So not available on US, Australian & New Zealand keyboards?


I can confirm that it isn't available on US keyboards.


----------



## PersoLatin

There are many tools/utilities to map/remap keyboards but the following should always work:
*
MS Windows: *Using the keypad on the right of keyboard
1 Press 'Num Lock' on. 
2 While pressing the Alt key, type 0233 on the keypad, to get é. 
3 Press 'Num Lock' off. 

0233 = é for rafté - رفته
0226 = â for âb - آب
0138 = š for âš - آش

*On iOS* (Apple phones & tablets):
Press and hold e & choose é, from the list shown above it.
Same steps for a and s, so to get â press & hold 'a' choose â, etc.


----------



## farasso0

saalik said:


> Which of the following is correct: فارسی کمی می دانم or فارسی اندکی می دانم





mominh9900 said:


> Is there an ezaafe after فارسی? For example
> faarsi-e andaki mi daanam
> faarsi-e kami mi daanam



Hi
My native language is Farsi.
I have never heard these two sentences in my life! I mean there is no need to add 'e'

If you want to say your farsi is not good you should say:
Farsi, kami midanam OR kami Farsi midanam
Farsi, ankadi midanam OR  Andaki Farsi midanam (andak/andaki is formal)
Farsi, ye kam/ye kami midoonam OR ye kam/ye kami Farsi midoonam OR ye kam/ ye kami (informal).

Here kam/andak is an adverb which means your knowledge of Farsi is poor. But if you read it like this:
Faarsi-e kami midanam then you are using 'kami' as an adjective for Farsi and we don't use it in that way unless it is a part of a longer sentence (as Persolatin  said) like this one:
Baa faarsi=e andaki(kami) ke midanam....
مثلا : با فارسی اندکی(کمی) که می دانم نمی توانم در امتحان قبول شوم.


----------



## farasso0

PersoLatin said:


> I agree with using ezáfé in "sáat*e* zibáyi dáram" and your other examples, you can certainly say, "fársiy*e* man xub ast" or "bá fársiy*e* besyár xubi sohbat mikonad", and also "u bá fársiy*e* kami ké dárad ...".
> 
> In the case of the OP, it would also work, only as part of a longer sentence e.g.: "bá fársiy*e* andaki *ké *midánam...", but not as it is. Maybe this what you mean: fársi yé kami midunam فارسى يه كمى ميدونم but not with 'andak'.



ما توی فارسی می گیم: فلانی به زبان فارسی صحبت می کند.... نه با زبان فارسی صحبت می کند
و می گیم : با فارسی کمی که می داند یا بلد است.... نه با فارسی کمی که دارد
​.


----------



## PersoLatin

farasso0 said:


> و می گیم : با فارسی کمی که می داند یا بلد است.... نه با فارسی کمی که دارد


I agree, it should have been 'midânad'.



farasso0 said:


> ما توی فارسی می گیم: فلانی به زبان فارسی صحبت می کند.... نه با زبان فارسی صحبت می کند


I also agree with this but please note that's not what I said, what I said was "bá fársiy*e* besyár xubi sohbat mikonad" which is different and, I believe, is correct. So are you saying "bé fársiy*e* besyár xubi sohbat mikonad - به فارسی خوبی صحبت میکند", sounds right?


----------



## PersoLatin

farasso0 said:


> Hi
> My native language is Farsi.
> I have never heard these two sentences in my life! I mean there is no need to add 'e'


That's what I also said in post #5:


PersoLatin said:


> There is no ezâfé, this is how it is pronounced: 'Fârsi andaki/kami midânam', ezâfé is always added for a purpose, e.g. here, dast*e* man - hand *of *mine (my hand), but in your example there's no need for it, if you think about it.


----------



## farasso0

PersoLatin said:


> I also agree with this but please note that's not what I said, what I said was "bá fársiy*e* besyár xubi sohbat mikonad" which is different and, I believe, is correct. So are you saying "bé fársiy*e* besyár xubi sohbat mikonad - به فارسی خوبی صحبت میکند", sounds right?



lخیر. درست نیست
فکر می کنم شما ایران زندگی نمی کنید و بعضی از جملاتی که به کار می برید رو  دارید ترجمه می کنید
ما "با" زبان فارسی صحبت نمی کنیم بلکه "به" زبان فارسی صحبت می کنیم و در محاوره می گیم که ما فارسی صحبت می کنیم
ما می گیم: "فارسی اش خوب است"  یا  "با فارسی خوب اش می تواند فارسی درس بدهد"  یا  "بسیار خوب فارسی حرف می زند"

در مورد جوابتون به کسانی که گفتند اضافه هست موافقم. تا جایی که من می دونم کمی یا کم قید هست برای دانستن و حتی اگه بگیم فارسی کم درست هست اونوقت کم/کمی صفت می شه برای فارسی. هرچند من تا حالا فارسی کم نشنیدم. به نظرم از اون جملاتیه که غیر فارسی زبانان به کار می برند
می بخشید انگلیسی من در حدی نیست که اینها رو به انگلیسی بنویسم.
​


----------



## farasso0

mominh9900 said:


> Perhaps it isn't an ezaafe. Perhaps it is actually فارسی یک اندکی می دانم, but the word یک is pronounced without ک?



You can't use yek andak as an adverb.
But you can use it as an adjective, for exemple:
(formal) در یک اندک زمانی
But this one is much better:
(formal) در اندک زمانی

And there is no yek andaki in Farsi.


----------



## Treaty

I think both با  and به are used by Persians (both now and historically). My personal choice is با. I consider it more logical as language is a medium. We usually use با to connote "with" a medium.


----------



## farasso0

Treaty said:


> I think both با  and به are used by Persians (both now and historically). My personal choice is با. I consider it more logical as language is a medium. We usually use با to connote "with" a medium.



No. we say:
من به زبان فارسی صحبت می کنم.

It's a medium when you use it to do something like teaching Farsi.​.شما با فارسی خوبتان می توانید فارسی آموزش دهید

Unlike you I think  a language is not math. You should learn it from native speakers. And of course you can't translate prepositions from another language and use it in Farsi.

But this is correct
شما با/ بوسیله زبانتان صجبت می کنید.
Which means you talk by your tongue. You know we use the same word for both tongue and  language. But the prepositions are different.

Do you remember this:
هر کس به زبانی صفت حمد تو گوید....بلبل به غزل خوانی و قمری به ترانه (شیخ بهایی(

من فکر می کنم شما این جمله که توی محاوره به کار برده می شه رو منظورتون هست
به چه زبانی بگویم" یا "به زبان خوش می گویم" توی محاوره تبدیل شده به "با چه زبونی بگم؟ که معنی اش این نیست که با کدوم زبونم بگم و دلیل هم نمی شه که شما جواب بدید که "با فارسی بگو"!


----------



## Treaty

farasso0 said:


> No. we say:
> من به زبان فارسی صحبت می کنم.​


​As a Persian speaker I would say من با زبان فارسی صحبت می کنم. However, as I told I consider using به also correct. By the way, به چه زبانی بگویم is not changed into با چه ... in spoken language. Using با was already there in literary Persian. You can simply do a Google search and find how both exist in written Persian.


----------



## farasso0

من همین الان سرچ کردم:
من با زبان فارسی صحبت می کنم
شما هم یه نگاهی بندازید. نود و پنج درصد نوشتن به فارسی یا به ترکی و... صحبت می کنم.


----------



## farasso0

Treaty said:


> As a Persian speaker I would say من با زبان فارسی صحبت می کنم. However, as I told I consider using به also correct. By the way, به چه زبانی بگویم is not changed into با چه ... in spoken language. Using با was already there in literary Persian. You can simply do a Google search and find how both exist in written Persian.



شما خودتون دارید می گید: به چه زبانی بگویم 
در این صورت شما غقیده دارید که شکل درست اینها هستند:
من به چه زبانی بگویم؟   (ما یه زبان به عنوان عضوی از بدن بیشتر نداریم و بنابراین منظور از زبان چگونگی گفتن هست)
من با فارسی می گویم یا صحبت می کنم

من فکر می کنم مطالبی که توی اینترنت پیدا می شن رو نمی شه به عنوان مرجع در نظر گرفت. همین الان من دارم به زبان محاوره برای شما می نویسم. و یه خارجی نمی تونه از روش نوشتن من الگو برداره و بگه مثلا من توی سی تا سایت دیدم که می نویسند زجه(ضجه) و لحجه(لهجه) و ک(که) و ... و بنابراین همگی درستند
شما الان ایران زندگی می کنید.؟ گفتید که می گید "من با فارسی صحبت صحبت می کنم". اگه ایران هستید کسی تا حالا بهتون نگفته این جمله به گوشش طبیعی نمیاد؟
....​.


----------



## Treaty

farasso0 said:


> من فکر می کنم مطالبی که توی اینترنت پیدا می شن رو نمی شه به عنوان مرجع در نظر گرفت. همین الان من دارم به زبان محاوره برای شما می نویسم. و یه خارجی نمی تونه از روش نوشتن من الگو برداره و بگه مثلا من توی سی تا سایت دیدم که می نویسند زجه(ضجه) و لحجه(لهجه) و ک(که) و ... و بنابراین همگی درستند​


​موضوع املای کلمه با موضوع دستور زبان خیلی فرق دارد. در ضمن، به صورت ضمنی دارید اشاره می کنید که نتایج جستجوی گوگل «محاوره ای» بودند. در حالی که بسیاری از نتایج مربوط به سایتهای خبری، مذهبی و ... بود. از نظر من استفاده مکرر از یک ساختار در زبان نوشتاری به معنای حضور و اعتبار آن ساختار در آن زبان است


farasso0 said:


> شما الان ایران زندگی می کنید.؟ گفتید که می گید "من با فارسی صحبت صحبت می کنم". اگه ایران هستید کسی تا حالا بهتون نگفته این جمله به گوشش طبیعی نمیاد؟


طبیعی بودن اصطلاحات تا حد زیادی به اطرافیان (به ویژه بستگان و دوستان نزدیک) بستگی دارد. در میان بستگان و اطرافیان من «با زبان ... صحبت کردن» طبیعی تر از «به زبان ... صحبت کردن» است.​


----------



## farasso0

Treaty said:


> در ضمن، به صورت ضمنی دارید اشاره می کنید که نتایج جستجوی گوگل «محاوره ای» بودند. .





معنی ضمنی در لغت نامه دهخدا:
( صفت ) منسوب به ضمن آن چه که از امری مفهوم گردد به طور اشاره و کنایه فحوائی : تصدیق ضمنی تعهد ضمنی
من مستقیما گفتم که ما اغلب در اینترنت همون زبان محاوره رو می نویسیم و ممکنه گرامرش درست نباشه. هرچند در مورد این موضوع خودتون می بینید که اغلب قریب به اتفاق "به" به کار می برند​


Treaty said:


> در حالی که بسیاری از نتایج مربوط به سایتهای خبری، مذهبی و ... بود.


..
منظور موضوع وب سایت نیست. منظور نوع نوشتن هست که ممکنه محاوره ای باشه یا املای لغات درست نباشه یا شما حتی ممکنه از یه انگلیسی زبان سوال گرامر بپرسید و اشتباه به شما جواب بده. ​


Treaty said:


> طبیعی بودن اصطلاحات تا حد زیادی به اطرافیان (به ویژه بستگان و دوستان نزدیک) بستگی دارد. در میان بستگان و اطرافیان من «با زبان ... صحبت کردن» طبیعی تر از «به زبان ... صحبت کردن» است.


شما به من هم اگه بگید با فارسی صحبت می کنید من بهتون نمی گم :"معذرت می خوام. من متوجه منظور شما نشدم. ممکنه دوباره بگید؟"
همونطور که اگه من به یه انگلیسی زبان بگم آی واتر اون می فهمه من آب می خوام.
شما اگه جایی دیگه ای می نوشتید من با فارسی حرف می زنم، من به خودم می گفتم خوب مهم نیست. ولی مساله اینجاست شما دارید به یه غیرفارسی زبان یاد می دید. و از نظر من با و به هر دو نمی تونه درست باشه.


----------



## farasso0

Treaty said:


> از نظر من استفاده مکرر از یک ساختار در زبان نوشتاری به معنای حضور و اعتبار آن ساختار در آن زبان است


من با اعتبارش مئوافق نیستم



> You can simply do a Google search and find how both exist in written Persian.



اگه اصرار به نتایج گوگل دارید اینها نتایج صفحه اول "من با فارسی صحبت می کنم" هستند . سایتها به ترتیبند. بعضی ها از یه سایت هستند ولی صحبت های آدمهای مختلف هستند. خودتون می تونید نگاه کنید دیگه لینک نمی ذارم

افرادی را میبینیم که با فرزندان خود به زبان فارسی صحبت می کنند
ممکن است در مدرسه به خاطر اینکه نتوانند به زبانی که بیش از 80% دانش آموزانش به آن زبان صحبت می کنند صحبت کنند...
آیا در تاریخ ذکر شده است که پیامبر به زبان فارسی سخن گفته باشد؟ شنیده ام چهارده معصوم به فارسی و یا ترکی و زبانهای دیگر هم سخن گفته اند،
امام عصر (عج) با وی به لهجه محلی خودش صحبت کرد
با این برنامه به هر زبانی می خواهید صحبت کنید
*آیا صحبت کردن به زبان مادری شرم دارد ؟؟؟*
*پیشنهاد می کنم لینک بالا رو باز کنید نظرات آدمهای زیادی  از نقاط مختلف ایران هست و غیر از یه گیلانی که در یک پاراگراف همه جا "به" استفاده کرده و یه جا "با" نوشته، بقیه همگی از "به" استفاده کردند. انقدر تعداد زیاد بود که اینجا کپی نکردم.*
با کودکم به چه زباني صحبت کنم؟​
مجبورم با او به زبان رسمي صحبت کنم​
والا ما که 7 پشتمون تو سنندج بوده ،با بچه هامون و پدرو مادرمون نه به فارسی صحبت کردیم و نه خواهیم کرد​
ما در کوچه و خیابان شاهد صحبت کردن افرادی به زبان فارسی می باشیم​
مردم بااصالت و با فرهنگی داره. که به زبان بسیار زیبای سنندجی صحبت میکنن​
اصرار داشتند که به زبان فارسی صحبت کنند. من می‌خواهم امروز به زبان فارسی سخنرانی کنم​


----------



## Treaty

farasso0 said:


> ولی مساله اینجاست شما دارید به یه غیرفارسی زبان یاد می دید. و از نظر من با و به هر دو نمی تونه درست باشه


این نظر شماست که هر دو نمی توانند درست باشند. شما نباید نظر خودتان را به عنوان تنها نظر درست به مخاطب غیر فارسی زبان منتقل کنید.


farasso0 said:


> اینها نتایج صفحه اول "من با فارسی صحبت می کنم" هستند


گوگل هیچ نتیجه ای برای جستجوی این جمله (به صورت دقیق) ندارد. برای جمله "من به فارسی صحبت می کنم" هم تنها دو نتیجه نشان می دهد که یکی از آنها محاوره ای است
جستجوی "به زبان فارسی صحبت" و "با زبان فارسی صحبت" به ترتیب 136 و 108 نتیجه در بر داشت. البته برخی از موارد هر دو جستجو تکراری هستند و تعدادی از نتایج مورد دوم به «آشنایی با» برمی گردد. اما در هر دو مورد تعداد قابل توجهی از نتایج به نوشته های رسمی مربوط است.​


----------



## farasso0

> گوگل هیچ نتیجه ای برای جستجوی این جمله (به صورت دقیق) ندارد.


یعنی شما بدون اینکه بدونید توی گوگل چه خبره ، با اطمینان گفتید برو توی گوگل سرچ کن؟!!! !عجیبه
دوم اینکه شما صفحه ها رو باز نکردید؟ .



> اما در هر دو مورد تعداد قابل توجهی از نتایج به نوشته های رسمی مربوط است



یعنی نتایج مربوط به نوشته های رسمی قابل استناد نیستند؟!

چرا اینو سرچ نمی کنید:
من فارسی صحبت می کنم. (این فرم خیلی بیشتر استفاده می شه) .
اینطوری هم با فارسی هم به فارسی توی نتایج سرچ میاد. نیازی هم نیست هیچ صفحه ای رو بازکنید
من پنج صفحه رو خوندم و حتی یک "با فارسی صحبت می کنم" ندیدم
موفق باشید.​


----------



## Treaty

farasso0 said:


> یعنی شما بدون اینکه بدونید توی گوگل چه خبره ، با اطمینان گفتید برو توی گوگل سرچ کن؟!!! !عجیبه
> دوم اینکه شما صفحه ها رو باز نکردید؟ .​


"" به نظر می رسد معنای به «به صورت دقیق» در جستجوی گوگل را نمی دانید. عجیبه!! به عرض برسانم که یعنی در میان دو علامت نقل قول​


farasso0 said:


> یعنی نتایج مربوط به نوشته های رسمی قابل استناد نیستند؟!


پیشنهاد می کنم یک بار دیگر کتابهای دستور زبان فارسی را بخوانید تا با کارکرد واژه «اما» آشنا شوید. خلاصه اش این است که این واژه (و مشابه های آن مانند «هرچند») بیانگر تقابل یا تضاد معنایی میان گزاره های قبل و بعد از خود هستند. در متن من، ابتدا مفید بودن نتایج گوگل را (به دلیل تکراری بودن یا بی ربط بودن) زیر سوال بردم، سپس با استفاده از واژه «اما» نکته منفی جملۀ قبلی را با نکته مثبت گزارۀ بعدی (وجود نوشته های رسمی) جبران کردم. به عبارت دیگر معنی جمله را کاملاً برعکس متوجه شدید​با توجه به «لحن» پرسش شما، به نظر می رسد نوشته های رسمی را قابل استناد می دانید. تمام حرف من هم همین بود: «با ... صحبت کردن» در نوشته های رسمی استفاده می شود​


farasso0 said:


> چرا اینو سرچ نمی کنید
> من فارسی صحبت می کنم.​


برای اینکه دلیلی برای جستجوی این نیست، وقتی که می توانم به راحتی آن دو را («با» و «به») جداگانه جستجو کنم​


----------



## colognial

If I were to teach the preposition to use with "فارسی" to a non-native, I'd give them the following patterns to go by:

به فارسی به او گفتم: من فقط فارسی حرف می زنم
خواهش می کنم فارسی صحبت کنید تا بفهمم چه می گویید
لطف کنید همین جمله را به فارسی تکرار کنید
توی فارسی به کاربردن واژه های انگلیسی غیرمعمول نیست
با فارسی شکسته بسته به او فهماندم که تعبیر "شکسته بسته" به انگلیسی می شود میک شیفت

I would accept other prepositions, if only because prepositions are easily interchanged causing a change in such patterns. For instance, we tend to avoid repetitive use of a preposition in a sentence, so that this tendency affects the choice of the preposition.


----------



## farasso0

colognial said:


> If I were to teach the preposition to use with "فارسی" to a non-native, I'd give them the following patterns to go by:
> 
> به فارسی به او گفتم: من فقط فارسی حرف می زنم
> خواهش می کنم فارسی صحبت کنید تا بفهمم چه می گویید
> لطف کنید همین جمله را به فارسی تکرار کنید
> توی فارسی به کاربردن واژه های انگلیسی غیرمعمول نیست
> با فارسی شکسته بسته به او فهماندم که تعبیر "شکسته بسته" به انگلیسی می شود میک شیفت
> 
> I would accept other prepositions, if only because prepositions are easily interchanged causing a change in such patterns. For instance, we tend to avoid repetitive use of a preposition in a sentence, so that this tendency affects the choice of the preposition.



Thanks Colognial. 
How do you say this in Persian?(we are discussing this exact sentence)
I speak in Farsi

Which ones are correct
من فارسی صحبت می کنم
من به(زبان) فارسی صحبت می کنم
من با فارسی صحبت می کنم

If you wanted to teach the correct form to a non=native, would you use the third form too?


----------



## farasso0

> I think both با and به are used by Persians (both now and historically). My personal choice is با. I consider it more logical as language is a medium. We usually use با to connote
> "with" a medium.


Even in English we say:
I speak English
I speak in English

and we don't say:
I speak with English

خیلی ناامید شدم وقتی دیدم من به پیشنهاد شما رفتم سرچ کردم  و شما حتی قبل از پیشنهاد به من سرچ نکرده بودید تا ببینید "با فارسی صحبت می کنم" چه میزان توسط فارسی زبانان تکرار می شه و بنابراین چه میزان معتبر هست برای آموش به غیر فارسی زبان به عنوان یک دستور گرامری.  (با توجه به حرف خودتون که گفتید


> از نظر من استفاده مکرر از یک ساختار در زبان نوشتاری به معنای حضور و اعتبار آن ساختار در آن زبان است





> You can simply do a Google search and find how both exist in written Persian.


من سرچ کردم تا ببینم "با فارسی صحبت می کنم" چه میزان استفاده می شه و نتایج رو برای شما اینجا آوردم. بعد شما خودتون سرچ کردید و گفتید


> گوگل هیچ نتیجه ای برای جستجوی این جمله (به صورت دقیق) ندارد.



بنابراین من پیشنهاد دادم " من فارسی صحبت می کنم" رو بدون حرف اضافه سرچ کنید تا تمام نتایج رو با هر حرف اضافه ی ممکنی ببینید، بر خلاف من متاسفانه شما گفتید


> دلیلی برای جستجوی این نیست، وقتی که می توانم به راحتی آن دو را («با» و «به») جداگانه جستجو کنم



من فکر می کنم بحث من و شما به بن بست رسیده. موفق باشید​


----------



## colognial

farasso0 said:


> Thanks Colognial.
> How do you say this in Persian?(we are discussing this exact sentence)
> I speak in Farsi
> 
> Which ones are correct
> من فارسی صحبت می کنم
> من به(زبان) فارسی صحبت می کنم
> من با فارسی صحبت می کنم
> 
> If you wanted to teach the correct form to a non=native, would you use the third form too?



My answer is: Not the last sentence. Reason: It implies, wrongly, that "I am having a conversation with the Persian language as my interlocutor".

To speak "با فارسی" would only work if the speaker were trying to highlight the language's being "the means of" achieving some objective.


----------



## Xyz123456

FarassoO is right- the other options given are NOT native and they sound silly. To be honest, you're better off just saying "Kami Farsi baladam" which is much simpler, much more colloquial, and easier to remember.


----------



## Xyz123456

Its "beh Farsi sohbat kardan", NOT bā Farsi.... the other response you got is complete nonsense; in the context he's discussing (which isn't the context you were using) you would have to use "estefade az zabāne Farsi barāye...." etc.

Pas, "We speak to each other in Farsi" = "Mā bāham be Farsi sohbat mikonim".

(Nafare digar charand mige, nazaresho gush nakon).


----------

